# What do you do when wife doesn't want sex



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

yet my sexual desire is still there, full force?

I am not talking when she is not feeling good or something, but rather when she really got you mad and YOU don't want to have sex with her...

Sometimes I just come to TMC, sometimes its not enough.

I hate porn. It's against my reglion anyway.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

In your shoes, Id stare a hole into the bathroom wall.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Same as I always do... sometimes go to sleep and sometimes whack off... That's the norm for my "sexless" marriage. I'm used to it. No porn anymore.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I celebrate over the day off, go to my man-cave, pull up a chair, grab a beer outta my fridge next to me, and load up Skyrim. If I do get horny I'll just make it up to her as she only seems to be able to withdraw completely during fights, but if she doesn't want to make up then I pop another beer and enjoy.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

joshbjoshb said:


> I hate porn. It's against my reglion anyway.


Oh, never mind.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

RandomDude said:


> I celebrate over the day off, go to my man-cave, pull up a chair, grab a beer outta my fridge next to me, and load up Skyrim. If I do get horny I'll just make it up to her as she only seems to be able to withdraw completely during fights, but if she doesn't want to make up then I pop another beer and enjoy.


so you take away her controlling behavior?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Do I? Well I certainly don't entertain her manipulations, even if she likes to try them all the time :rofl: But I don't really see it that way. I just go "meh whatever, have it your way" lol


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Chloroform and packing tape.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ No, that's what Casey Anthony would do, Runs. He asked what YOU would do.


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

joshbjoshb said:


> yet my sexual desire is still there, full force?
> 
> I am not talking when she is not feeling good or something, but rather when she really got you mad and YOU don't want to have sex with her...
> 
> ...


Since the responses all seem light hearted.....Damn did you turn into your wife?!?! When does a man EVER not want sex....especially mad sex?!?!?!?lol:scratchhead:


----------



## ontheball (Nov 18, 2011)

Lack of sex in a relationship is usually the symptom of much bigger issues. 

What else is going on at home and with your marriage?


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

joshbjoshb said:


> yet my sexual desire is still there, full force?
> 
> I am not talking when she is not feeling good or something, but rather when she really got you mad and YOU don't want to have sex with her...
> 
> ...


I guess I would convert to a religion that embraced porn... :rofl:


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

joshbjoshb said:


> I hate porn. It's against my reglion anyway.


It's against my religion too, but I love it!



2sick said:


> When does a man EVER not want sex....especially mad sex?!?!?!?lol:scratchhead:


About the only time I don't want sex is when I'm mad at her. Must be that's why we don't do make-up sex. Gonna have to work on this...


----------

